# Glue Repairs?



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

Depends on what it is really as well as room temp, barometric pressure, the time of day in Papa New Guinea, and if the Gnargoyles are in the Northern Sun. 12 hours is generally what I do for hard goods, fixing a boot like that I would think after a couple hours it would be solid.


----------



## mhaas (Nov 25, 2007)

In theory what ever that glue's set/initial cure time is should be enough. The full cure time is just how long the glue takes to full strength. But if your gluing something that has some elastic energy in it, it will want to come apart until the glue hardens enough. You just need to let it cure long enough for the glues to be strong enough to overcome the forces that a trying to undo the glue job. 

I also think that a couple hours would probably do based on what you described, but when I epoxy stuff, I usually try to leave it clamped for as long as I could just to be safe.


----------



## john doe (Nov 6, 2009)

Unless there is a reason to remove the clamps I would just keep it clamped until it reaches full strength. I sure as hell would not be using what ever I'm repairing until the full 48 hours have passed.


----------



## ridinbend (Aug 2, 2012)

It can only benefit the final outcome.


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

*Repair Follow up,...*

Success! Out on the snow today. Been out 3-4 hours now. Repair's holding. Might get a full 3.5 seasons outta these boots afterall. :thumbsup:


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

I used a pop rivet on my 32 boas been holding for last half of last year and so far this year.


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

wrathfuldeity said:


> I used a pop rivet on my 32 boas been holding for last half of last year and so far this year.


Awesome! I thought about doing that myself, but worried with my damage being over the toe, I might get a pressure point from rivet.. Did u have to drill that plastic piece first? (For future reference.)


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

yes...drilled the hole...and should have used some glue also but didn't think of that.


----------

